# This is funny!



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 21, 2008)

The King James Version Song


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 21, 2008)

Now..you missed this one GodTube.com - Baptists Don't Dance

Baptists don't dance and Catholics Don't Rock and Roll!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 21, 2008)

And don't forget The Reformation Polka!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2008)




----------

